

Ask HN: Any good Node.js books? - ved


======
trollhammeren
Here is one: <http://ofps.oreilly.com/titles/9781449398583/> and this is how
the book will look like once it's out:
<http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/03/nodejs-book.php> Since node.js is
still under development, you'll find very few text on it. Still try to look
for code/examples on official site and videos are available too if you do a
google search.

------
ollybee
the node API is not yet stable so a node.js book would date to quickly. pure
js books are a better bet. I love Javascript patterns by Stoyan Stefanov.
There are two other good Javascript books.

